# Ceasar creek



## jim8861 (Aug 26, 2010)

any one know if the lake is muddy and up was going to try to fish Saturday.was there 3 weeks ago and got a few crappie.thanks for any info


----------



## JLW (Apr 11, 2004)

*Ceasars Creek is 13 Ft above summer pool as of today !*


----------



## JLW (Apr 11, 2004)

http://www.lrl-wc.usace.army.mil/reports/lkreport.html 
check this site for lake information !


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

It was muddy last Sunday but it should start to settle out. More ramps should open as it goes down.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Saw the level was down. When do they start putting in the docks?
What’s wellman look like?

Anyone!


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Typically, i think docks would go in near 1st or 2nd week of April... but lake levels will be the ultimate desicion maker


----------



## PatSea (Oct 10, 2004)

It was still muddy today


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

Drove around various ramps, around 73 was muddy, stained but not really muddy near the dam. Still high as they continue to let it down


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Launched at Wellman yesterday. Docks are in but the first floating section came down on top of the hinged metal ramp, making it a challenge to climb to the dock. The lake was around summer pull level. Lake is stained. White bass seemed active. Crappie fisherman were picking up suspended fish around 15 ft over 25 feet of water. Lost of fish deep, didn’t mark much of anything shallower than 15 feet other than the white bass. Was fishing for bass. Caught none.


----------



## Fishing Flyer (May 31, 2006)

Water temp 42-47 by the way.


----------



## 9Left (Jun 23, 2012)

Fishing Flyer said:


> Launched at Wellman yesterday. Docks are in but the first floating section came down on top of the hinged metal ramp, making it a challenge to climb to the dock. The lake was around summer pull level. Lake is stained. White bass seemed active. Crappie fisherman were picking up suspended fish around 15 ft over 25 feet of water. Lost of fish deep, didn’t mark much of anything shallower than 15 feet other than the white bass. Was fishing for bass. Caught none.


...This sounds like, pretty much, the most typical report for cc this time of year… Appreciate your time for the report


----------



## Harry1959 (Mar 17, 2011)

They must have left the docks in at welman all winter, as the were in about a month ago.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Harry1959 said:


> They must have left the docks in at welman all winter, as the were in about a month ago.


They leave Wellman docks in all year. All the others are taken out. When the north end had 8" of ice, the water around Wellman docks was mostly open.


----------



## crappietime (Sep 20, 2014)

made it out to the lake on monday. Water was stained on the southern end and muddy on the northern end. Managed a few crappies mostly on blade baits fished 15-25 feet deep. Things should improve as it clears up.


----------



## MuskyFan (Sep 21, 2016)

Hoping to get out Sunday but now they're calling for 8-12" of white stuff again. We might need to make a human sacrifice to appease Ma Nature...


----------



## cincinnati (May 24, 2004)

That weather prediction has already changed substantially....this is southern Ohio, after all.


----------



## Lil Crappie (Jun 17, 2013)

Thanks for all the reports. Next week will be in 50* range. I would settle with white bass at this point.


----------

